
Is Trump Ending the American Era? - okket
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/10/is-trump-ending-the-american-era/537888/?single_page=true
======
taylodl
It's not like none of this was known before Trump was elected president - and
yet this is what America elected anyway. Many Americans are looking to end the
'American Era' \- an era where America has maintained the world order. They
point to our $20 trillion debt and exclaim that leadership comes at too great
a cost. It'll be interesting to see how much our standard of living is
affected. To me that's the really dangerous scenario: an America suddenly
realizing it's losing it's political and economic power.

